# عالم الفن > منتدى الافلام العربية >  فيلم رامى الاعتصامى نسخة vcd اصلية بحجم 222 ميجا وعلى اكثر من سيرفر

## MiSteR LoNeLy

رامى الاعتصامى
VCD 

هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 588x745 والحجم 66 كيلوبايت .
*
رامي الذي يعيش حياة مُستهترة و ماجنة
و لكن الظروف الإقتصادية الخانقة و الإرتفاع المُبالغ في الأسعار
و الأزمات المُتتالية و منها أزمة إختفاء رغيف الخبز
جعلته يتحول إلى إنسان آخر ، تتسم تصرفاته و قراراته بالجدية
و يُصبح أكثر حماسة في التصدي للمَشاكل التي تواجه الوطن
و يُشارك بفاعلية ملحوظة في الهموم الحياتية اليومية .

بطولة
أحمد عيد - آيتن عامر - لانا سعيد
سعيد طرابيك - سامي مغاوري - ضياء الميرغني
أحمد راتب - ريكو - شريف حمدي

قصة
لؤي السيد

مدير التصوير 
أحمد جبر

مونتاج
داليا الناصر

موسيقي
عمرو إسماعيل 

إنتاج
ـ 2008 ـ

اخراج
سامي رافع* 

SiZe 222 MB
مقسم الى 2 CD


_
RapidShare
CD1: http://takemyfile.com/468926
CD2: http://takemyfile.com/468895

NovaUp
CD1: http://takemyfile.com/468927
CD2: http://takemyfile.com/468906

__SlingFile
CD1: http://takemyfile.com/468947
CD2: http://takemyfile.com/468922_
__
_UserShare__
CD1: http://takemyfile.com/468953
CD2: http://takemyfile.com/468952_ 
__
_MegaUpload 
CD1: http://takemyfile.com/468937_
_CD2: http://takemyfile.com/468934_
_
HotFile
CD1: http://takemyfile.com/468935
CD2: http://takemyfile.com/468913

SendSpace
CD1: http://takemyfile.com/468932
__CD2: http://takemyfile.com/468903

MultiUpLoad
CD1: http://takemyfile.com/468941_
_CD2: http://takemyfile.com/468915

GettyFile
CD1: http://takemyfile.com/468923
CD2: http://takemyfile.com/468893

FileGetty
CD1: http://takemyfile.com/468925
CD2: http://takemyfile.com/468894

FileFactory
CD1: http://takemyfile.com/468918
CD2: http://takemyfile.com/468891

UpLoaded
CD1: http://takemyfile.com/468917
CD2: http://takemyfile.com/468890

FastShare
CD1: http://takemyfile.com/468921
CD2: http://takemyfile.com/468905

2share
CD1: http://takemyfile.com/468936_
_CD2: http://takemyfile.com/468910

FileSend
CD1: http://takemyfile.com/468944_
_CD2: http://takemyfile.com/468924

Qshare
CD1: http://takemyfile.com/468928
CD2: http://takemyfile.com/468914

Share****
CD1: http://takemyfile.com/468933_
_CD2: http://takemyfile.com/468916

Esey-Share
CD1: http://takemyfile.com/468920
CD2: http://takemyfile.com/468904

Zshare
CD1: http://takemyfile.com/468929_
_CD2: http://takemyfile.com/468900_

----------

